# Dogo one, Dogo two, Dogo red, Dogo blue (and don't forget Lilly too!)



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the Dr. Seuss thread title...it just fits the Dogos so well because Nora wears a red collar and Leo wears a blue collar.  Anyway, here are a few more random pics of the Dogos and some of the old Dogo, Lilly. Enjoy!

One of the rare times they aren't fighting over the same toy!









Leo looking out the door/window...Boy is he skinny but he eats constantly!









Nora resting her head on my leg.









The next pics are of Lilly. She will be 12 years old this month! She is a lot smaller than Leo and Nora. She weighs just under 70 pounds.

Lilly @ approx. 6 years old.









Lilly lookin good @ 11-1/2 years old!


















Look, the Dogos have taken over the bathroom floor! Lol (This was earlier this spring before Leo and Nora grew bigger than Lilly.) Left to Right: Lilly, Leo and Nora


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Woooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Its my favorite dogo's ever!! I'm going to make one of those big thumbs that you get at football games, and write LEO - NORA - LILLY on it and rock it! hahahaha I love these dogs so much. White dogs rock! LOL.

Have you ever noticed any kind of skin problems with them since they have a white coat? My parents boxer is all white and I swear, he's just so skin sensitive.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lilly looks very wise in that one pic (by herself laying down looking at the camera). Great looking dogs!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

haha I love the new floor in your bathroom!!!! Its like that at my house sometimes or my favorite is when I am walking down the hallway at night I trip over animals lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Keri, all 3 are so gorgeous! Love them and this picture of Lily








is AMAZING! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very beautiful dogs!Lilly is stunning!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great. The Dogos are so gorgeous.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwww Lilly, she just exudes confidence, experience, wisdom and beauty I'll bet that there is a ton of memories associated with that 70 pound GG (gorgeous gal)!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They are all awesome ! I agree with everyone that photo of Lily shows confidence, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow those are great, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

There are my dogos!!! *swoon*


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Woooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Its my favorite dogo's ever!! I'm going to make one of those big thumbs that you get at football games, and write LEO - NORA - LILLY on it and rock it! hahahaha I love these dogs so much. White dogs rock! LOL.
> 
> Have you ever noticed any kind of skin problems with them since they have a white coat? My parents boxer is all white and I swear, he's just so skin sensitive.


Adrian, I love the big thumb idea! Too funny! When you get it made, I'd love to see a picture! Lol 

None of our Dogos have had any skin problems. They have great skin for being all white! Their only problem in being unilaterally deaf. This is fairly common in white dogs.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! 

And about the Dr Suess thing, lol, sometimes, when I feed the dogs, I recite "one dog, two dog, red dog, blue dog" because that's the order we feed em, LMAO. 

One dog - Brutus gets fed first
Two dog/Red dog - Loki gets fed second
Blue dog - Lady B (blue merle mutt, not pit) gets fed last

I am a crazy OCD NERD!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

They are beautiful  I love Dogo's they are beautiful dogs


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments about the Dogos everyone!  Lilly is a very special dog. She is the love of my fiancee's life. He's had her since she was a little puppy. They have been through a lot together and they share a lot of memories.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

